# Pro Tools Software w/ MOTU 896HD Hardware.



## icrusoe (Aug 9, 2005)

If there any people out there who use pro tools, or know anything about music recording and mac this is a question for you. I currently have a MOTU 896HD and was wondering what software for mac I could bundle along with it. I know it supports Audiodesk, but I've never used it? And, what about the infamous Pro Tools? or have they gone with support for strictly proprietary hardware?


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

Digidesign and M-Audio hardware only for ProTools.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

Probably the audio/DAW software to use with this is Digital Performer, from MOTU 

ProTools has always been proprietary-you need Digidesign hardware to run the software, There is ProTools 5 Free, which is free and runs without hardware, but limited in tracks, features and OS9 only(not Classic). ProTools Mpowered works with some M-Audio hardware.

Basically for Protools, if you buy the hardware, you get the software-though you can buy only the software, it just won't work without the hardware.

OSXaudio.com is a good place to start for info, and Unicornation.com is the best forum for MOTU related info.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

You can use the 896 with almost any software including AudioDesk, Performer, Logic, etc.
and if I remember correctly you can use it with the full PT HD as additional imputs while using the proprietary hardware. It will not work with the PT LE software with or with out the proprietary hardware, nor with the free ProTools. (I believe that the free PT is only OS 9 and is no longer supported or even avalible on their site ) The Free PT only uses built in audio.

Z.


----------

